# Whats everybodys dream project?



## JudgeFurious (Aug 25, 2010)

Whats everybodys dream project to do? If you had no money limit or no time limit what would you do?

I would love to build an indoor slide both for me and for the kidos. Something like this:


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 25, 2010)

Your dream just became my dream. I was going to say pool, but I would be happier with an indoor slide.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 25, 2010)

Now that is something you do not get enough of in homes!! Let the fun begin with the slide...and maybe a trampoline to get back up?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 26, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Now that is something you do not get enough of in homes!! Let the fun begin with the slide...and maybe a trampoline to get back up?



...and then you could get SJN to come build an out house:rofl:


----------



## SJNServices (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is mine! Me thinks I could find room for the slide.       steveblogimage015.jpg (image)


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice SJN is that your sketch?


----------



## SJNServices (Aug 26, 2010)

Yup. Thanx!!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 27, 2010)

I always wanted to know how far I could throw a Volkswagen.


----------



## SJNServices (Aug 27, 2010)

How far could I launch my wifes cat with one of those?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 28, 2010)

SJNServices said:


> How far could I launch my wifes cat with one of those?



Ooohhh, I expect you could throw a cat or small dog into the next time zone.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Aug 28, 2010)

Only $88,000 !


----------



## SJNServices (Aug 29, 2010)

Ratz! What would I need to get the little @$*%$ into orbit?


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 31, 2010)

Trebuchets? Awesome. I always wanted to make a small one but just never have.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah.  A small bowling alley like that one is what I figured SJN might add to his outhouse just to give it some pizzazz.

You can buy kits to make small working trebuchets.  Just Google "trebuchet kit" and you'll find several web sites selling them.  You just put it together.

But, besides pelting your neighbor's house with eggs, what really can you do with a small catapult other than use it as a conversation piece?

Trebuchet.com

What strikes me is that we continually underestimate ancient technology.  Our forefathers used wood, leather and natural materials to do many of the same things that we use steel machines and hydraulic cylinders to do.  The catapults that were built in the middle ages were capable of throwing rocks weighing hundreds of pounds for hundreds of yards.  We're always impressed with ancient technology because we keep forgetting that evolution takes millions of years, not hundreds or even thousands.  Everyone who lived during all of recorded history was just as smart, motivated and resourceful as any of us are today.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 8, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> But, besides pelting your neighbor's house with eggs, what really can you do with a small catapult other than use it as a conversation piece?



Pumpkin chunkin,

World Championship PunkinChunkin

and other general amusements.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 9, 2010)

Never heard of punkin chunkin until now.  I guess it's pretty much an American thing.

But, who knows, it could become an exhibition sport if Delaware ever hosts the Olympic Games.  My money would be on France or England.  They built the best catapults during the middle ages.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 9, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Never heard of punkin chunkin until now.  I guess it's pretty much an American thing.
> 
> But, who knows, it could become an exhibition sport if Delaware ever hosts the Olympic Games.  My money would be on France or England.  They built the best catapults during the middle ages.



That was then, this is now... well, before redneck engineering anyway


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Sep 9, 2010)

Speaking of engineering, did you know that when they first put wheels on catapults they found that adding wheels to them made them throw considerably further.  No one expected that would happen.

And, the reason why it happened is that when the catapult is ready to fire, the counter weight is on one side of the catapult (or trebuchet).  As that counterweight falls, the entire mass of the catapult moves forward to get into alignment with the center of mass of the counterweight.  Since this happens during the throwing movement of the arm, the weight being thrown gets an initial velocity due to the movement of the entire catapult, and then the action of the catapult adds to that initial velocity.  The result is that a catapult would throw further than it would if it remained stationary.

Just goes to show you that then (back in the middle ages) as now, lots of scientific discoveries were made purely by accident.


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 9, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Never heard of punkin chunkin until now.  I guess it's pretty much an American thing.
> 
> But, who knows, it could become an exhibition sport if Delaware ever hosts the Olympic Games.  My money would be on France or England.  They built the best catapults during the middle ages.



That's only because we weren't around to be awesome.



Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Speaking of engineering, did you know that when they first put wheels on catapults they found that adding wheels to them made them throw considerably further.  No one expected that would happen.
> 
> And, the reason why it happened is that when the catapult is ready to fire, the counter weight is on one side of the catapult (or trebuchet).  As that counterweight falls, the entire mass of the catapult moves forward to get into alignment with the center of mass of the counterweight.  Since this happens during the throwing movement of the arm, the weight being thrown gets an initial velocity due to the movement of the entire catapult, and then the action of the catapult adds to that initial velocity.  The result is that a catapult would throw further than it would if it remained stationary.
> 
> Just goes to show you that then (back in the middle ages) as now, lots of scientific discoveries were made purely by accident.



I love it. I actually saw a show about them recently and they mentioned that the discovery was an accident.


----------



## Dionysia (Jan 19, 2012)

Just thought I'd revive a couple of dead threads and mash them together.

First, I would borrow the time machine from the outhouse thread mentioned above, travel back in time and give myself a good kick in the rear along with the idea to get a degree in structural engineering.

Armed with my useful knowledge and the profits from some "lucky" investments, I would buy neglected old houses and return them to their former glory, starting with my great-grandparents gothic style farmhouse and my great-great-great-grandfather's log cabin.


----------



## ilikeblue (Jan 20, 2012)

I would love to build a tropical looking outdoor bungalow and a huge botanical rock garden surrounding it.


----------



## theheadlander (Jan 20, 2012)

Dionysia said:


> Just thought I'd revive a couple of dead threads and mash them together.
> 
> First, I would borrow the time machine from the outhouse thread mentioned above, travel back in time and give myself a good kick in the rear along with the idea to get a degree in structural engineering.
> 
> Armed with my useful knowledge and the profits from some "lucky" investments, I would buy neglected old houses and return them to their former glory, starting with my great-grandparents gothic style farmhouse and my great-great-great-grandfather's log cabin.



I have to say that going back in time and giving previous self a kick would definately be how i would use a time machie. My parents always wanted to buy me a run down place for me to do up and live in when I was at uni with my uni mates paying me rent. If only I had listened to them!!


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 20, 2012)

My new dream project is a pond big enough, on enough land to jetski on.


----------



## Garenius (Jan 23, 2012)

I would love to build my own house with its own pool and basketball court, indoor AND outdoor xD


----------



## rollingmurphy (Jan 23, 2012)

Now if only we had unlimited money and skills to do all these things...


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 23, 2012)

rollingmurphy said:


> Now if only we had unlimited money and skills to do all these things...



Money yes. I do have the skills though. I can jetski like no ones business.


----------



## Graves (Jan 24, 2012)

rollingmurphy said:


> Now if only we had unlimited money and skills to do all these things...



Mainly the money really, skills can be learned over time, but saving money is a lot harder to do


----------



## JamesFC (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I have dozens of dream projects!


----------



## clerk1z (Apr 27, 2012)

Wish you luck for your projects mate!


----------



## KimC (May 20, 2012)

Dream project would be a 500ish gallon salt water fish tank.  I would love to have one big enough to have a stingray and some small sharks.  Would be pretty expensive and my biggest drawback right now is convincing my wife.  Don't think she likes the idea of having that much water in our basement.


----------



## Kone (Sep 30, 2012)

well, I have many dream projects.


----------

